# Constipation at the end of the small intestine.



## desertrat (Jan 5, 2009)

HI Since an infection two years ago Ive had trouble passing food past the end of the small intestine (terminal ileum) It does pass but can take up to 24 hours. It makes my life hell. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem. I really dont know what to do about it atm. Some days are better than others I guess. Thanks.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi mateHave you tried the squat position on the toilet? it may help. also have you tried kinesiology?cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How did they diagnose that?Is this like chronic psuedo obstruction? I think that can often happen at the end of the small intestine.It isn't something most IBSers have a problem with, so I'm not sure how much help we can be. Have they tried any of the drugs that tend to speed transit? Like erythromycin?


----------



## desertrat (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.Hi Ian yes I always evacuate in the squat postion these days as a rule. Thanks.Hi Kathlene they havent actually diagnosed as psuedo obstruction as such but I wish they would. A year and a half ago I had a pill cam which showed nothing but a big delay in transit at the terminal ileum and ileocecal valve.The gi dismissed this. Basically food gets trapped at the end of my small intestine and backs up causing toxic efects. Ive visited 4 GI's and none are taking this seriously. What I need is transit studies and a solution. Im in Australia and don"t know who to go to.I'm guessing there is no fix long term other than surgey, most probably in my uneducated opinion an ileostomy. Thing is Id rather have it done sooner as the backing up of food is damaging the rest of my small intestine not to mention the toxicity is taxing my organs. I'm 60kgs down from 75 before the infection and cant put on weight, always tired, nauseous and sore etc. Seems I have an uncommon disorder.Who the hell do I go to in Australia or for that matter the world . I can travel.thanks again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try contacting the UNC Functional GI and GI Motility Clinic.http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/They have a contact us link.It may not be worth that much travel, but they may have a good idea of who to see in Australia, or if it is worth that kind of travel for you to see someone there.


----------



## desertrat (Jan 5, 2009)

Thankyou ever so much kathlene


----------



## bevybev (Mar 30, 2009)

YES!!! it's a narrowing for me, my whole left side bulges out and it takes so long for me to have a bowel movement. when i eat some starches, such as bagels, any other kind of breads, beef, etc... it's just horrible... it even takes a while for fiber supps to move through. just misery for me!! I FEEL ALL BACKED UP!!


----------

